# Anyone here own a Hud-Son Oscar mill?



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

Found a 2008 Hud-Son Oscar 18 with a bunch of blades and some other goodies, Already on a trailer and has a new 3x5 box welded steel track added to it. Price seems reasonable and it's only 80 miles away from me. Looking for some feedback if anyone out there owns one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Hudson mills have one common thread among owners - they are built pretty lightweight. They are fine for an entry level, occasional use mill but cannot stand up as a production mill. I think for what you would be using it for it would be just fine as long as you're getting into it at a good price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hudson mills have one common thread among owners - they are built pretty lightweight. They are fine for an entry level, occasional use mill but cannot stand up as a production mill. I think for what you would be using it for it would be just fine as long as you're getting into it at a good price.




Yeah, I did see that but one of the main complaints seemed to be the track flexing and by having a new bed welded up it looks like this has been addressed, Also has an axle on it and levellers all the way around so I can hook up and tow it home if I go that way, saving about a grand over new not counting the extra blades and whatnot with it I think I'll run down there later tonight and check it out, he has it set up so I can run logs on it to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

I bet someone will be coming home with a new mill tonight . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2014)

I would be cautious in your description they welded a 3x5 track right? that sounds like they added a section not reinforced the old one. Who is to say the new one is built any better. I would maintain walk away power on this one. I am not trying to discourage you. Seeing is face to face is much better than the position I am in on the other side of the keyboard but don't get so excited that you buy one just to have it. saving a 1000 bucks is good but not if it comes with a bunch of maintenance or jimmy rigging with every log you mill. Hope it turns out to be a super well maintained machine that fits the asking price. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I would be cautious in your description they welded a 3x5 track right? that sounds like they added a section not reinforced the old one. Who is to say the new one is built any better. I would maintain walk away power on this one. I am not trying to discourage you. Seeing is face to face is much better than the position I am in on the other side of the keyboard but don't get so excited that you buy one just to have it. saving a 1000 bucks is good but not if it comes with a bunch of maintenance or jimmy rigging with every log you mill. Hope it turns out to be a super well maintained machine that fits the asking price. Let us know how it goes.




Sorry I wasn't clear, They actually had an entirely new frame built for it and then welded the original track to the top of it, Of course until money changes hands I'll be ready to walk away, always indoors so at least it's reasonably clean, sounds like they addressed a few sawdust management issues that those had as well. Nice thing is it's only a 90 minute drive to look at it as opposed to the other mill I was looking at that was a 1400 mile round trip. Only major issue I have if I decide to buy it is they didn't put lights on it so i'll have to take a set of magnet base lights with me tonight. Well, that and explaining it to my wife.......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Well, that and explaining it to my wife.......




No no no that's the wrong approach. Don't say a single word about it, and just leave it hooked up to your truck in the driveway. When she asks _"And what is that thing hooked up to your truck!?" _Just act a little confused, and even tilt your head a little like this . . .





Then mosey on over to the window and peer outside at the mill and do this . . .






If she does this . . . .





All you have to do is grab your turning tools and do this . . .






Or else you may end up like this . . .






On second thought, maybe you better try this approach . . .

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

I did it........

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2014)

You woodifile! We told you to go to your group sessions for that problem!  Congratulations man hope it brings you years of fun!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I did it........



Pics or it didn't happen!

(Congrats on getting a mill!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You woodifile! We told you to go to your group sessions for that problem!  Congratulations man hope it brings you years of fun!



I went to a group session at this guy's place in Wisconsin once......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> (Congrats on getting a mill!)




Heeeeres a quick picture in the driveway. Got home about 130am. I have to leave for Minneapolis about 5am so I'm going to take a quick nap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Pray for the dead and the dead will pray for you . . . . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 15, 2014)

I just rated it sincere because it had a heart... And I love it haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats on the new toy. I have the Hudson HFE 21 and like it. I just looked at the specs on yours and it looks to be just about exactly like mine. If you don't have a small chainsaw, get one! You'll be trimming logs on the tracks that you thought would make it, sometimes mid-cut with the mill, and a small chainsaw makes life real easy on a guy.
This time of year hit Wal-Mart for a bunch of sub zero window washing fluid and pine-sol for your coolant/blade cleaner or take the tank indoors.
I'm sure yours has all the same parts as mine, so if you have any questions or problems feel free to give me a holler.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mandolin (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Oscar 228 that I bought new in 2008. I was going to keep up with the board feet that I sawed on it, but gave up somewhere about 40,000. I love it. I have mine set up on concrete. They are tough as they come and if something does break, which don't happen very often, you can usually get what you need at any hardware store. Also, the people at Hud-Son are great and always helpful. I have never had a major problem with mine and have sawed everything from Southern Yellow Pine to hickory with no problems.


----------

